
The Moral Character of Cryptographic Work [pdf] - moviuro
http://web.cs.ucdavis.edu/~rogaway/papers/moral-fn.pdf
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10673055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10673055).

